# 4k Samsung smart tv not liking my RCA wifi soundbar.



## mendyq (May 25, 2018)

I have a 4k Samsung smart tv that has no wi or bluetooth support for streaming the sound. (setting is greyed out on the tv). Tv's not so smart if you ask me. >.> Is there any way to still connect to my RCA wifi soundbar by maybe purchasing other wireless connectivity hardware? Any advice will be highly appreciated.


----------

